# HP 8460p and Intel 3610QE/QM



## User7 (Sep 13, 2015)

I have laptop, HP 8460p with `Intel QM67 chipset`, socket G2. My CPUID is `206A7` so rest of Sandy Bridge with this CPUID (Best 2860QM TDP 45w) will be work. But how about Ivy Bridge i7-3610QE (with CPUID 306A9) if believe this http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-Intel_(chipsets)/QM67_Express.html site chipset is support this CPU. But BIOS from HP will be branded/blocked this CPU? I do Not buy any CPU if I do not sure it will work, and I do not have any possibility to check it at home.


----------

